# 2012 Eco 1.4 turbo Ticking in engine



## KimberlyZ (Nov 16, 2019)

I recently just started to hear ticking coming from engine. Anyone having this problem?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

KimberlyZ said:


> I recently just started to hear ticking coming from engine. Anyone having this problem?


Does your CRUZE somewhat sound like a Typewriter, mine does. That's the TURBO power!


----------



## KimberlyZ (Nov 16, 2019)

Yes it does!!! Really? Cause I was starting to worry, I only bought the car 4 months ago and still have 3 years left of payments and was hoping it wasn't anything..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Try re-torqueing your spark plugs to 18ft lbs first.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Does your CRUZE somewhat sound like a Typewriter, mine does. That's the TURBO power!


Lol, No... it's the lifters and likely the loud-AF evap purge solenoid. Love the enthusiasm though.  

As long as it goes away (or at least lessens) after it warms up a bit you are good. Some cars just have a noisy valve train. Now that you know what that is, you will know almost immediately what rod knock sounds like. It's like getting a bluescreen of death. You don't know what caused it, but you know it sucks. haha


----------



## japanda (Nov 28, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> Lol, No... it's the lifters and likely the loud-AF evap purge solenoid. Love the enthusiasm though.
> 
> As long as it goes away (or at least lessens) after it warms up a bit you are good. Some cars just have a noisy valve train. Now that you know what that is, you will know almost immediately what rod knock sounds like. It's like getting a bluescreen of death. You don't know what caused it, but you know it sucks. haha


My car has ticking from what sounds like both the lifters and evap from what I can hear with a stethoscope. I'm within the 30 days to switch cars at the dealership. The (lifters?) ticking is intermittent to be very loud, start up, middle of driving, any time or not at all that day. I also experience intermittent stumble and hesitation.
If I replace the lifters, valve cover, evap solenoid, keep my spark plugs down and check the PCV system, is this something I can expect to stop?

The dealership took it back and replaced the injectors (excessive noise), temp sensor (leaking) but were unable to experience the other ticks for the 3 weeks they had it lol


----------



## Erika Leah (Oct 31, 2019)

RoninDusette said:


> Lol, No... it's the lifters and likely the loud-AF evap purge solenoid. Love the enthusiasm though.
> 
> As long as it goes away (or at least lessens) after it warms up a bit you are good. Some cars just have a noisy valve train. Now that you know what that is, you will know almost immediately what rod knock sounds like. It's like getting a bluescreen of death. You don't know what caused it, but you know it sucks. haha


I just had my Evap purge solenoid replaced and mine still makes the loud ticking noise. Which I have grown used too. Obviously I am no fountain of knowledge but it has remained the same on my car even with the new Evap purge valve.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah. The purge solenoid is louder than the valvetrain but not by much. They have.... Character. Lol


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

japanda said:


> My car has ticking from what sounds like both the lifters and evap from what I can hear with a stethoscope. I'm within the 30 days to switch cars at the dealership. The (lifters?) ticking is intermittent to be very loud, start up, middle of driving, any time or not at all that day. I also experience intermittent stumble and hesitation.
> If I replace the lifters, valve cover, evap solenoid, keep my spark plugs down and check the PCV system, is this something I can expect to stop?
> 
> The dealership took it back and replaced the injectors (excessive noise), temp sensor (leaking) but were unable to experience the other ticks for the 3 weeks they had it lol


Is your oil low? That can make it worse. Give it 1/4 cup of oil and see if it helps. They are just noisy though.


----------

